# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  FORMER "21" CHEF HAS JOINED THE "TASTE OF NANTUCKET" TEAM

## Reed

NOT GONNA LIE........I AM TRYING TO ROLL OUT MY FRIEND/CHEF FRIEND OF "21" FEDERAL FAME AS JOING MY TASTE OF NANTUCKET TEAM.  RUSSELL JAEHNIG, THE  AWARD WINNING EXECUTIVE CHEF AT NELSON DOUBLEDAY'S FORMER NANTUCKET INSTITUTION "21" FEDERAL, WILL BE JOINING MY CULINARY TEAM FOR THE 2011 SEASON.  RUSSELL WAS ONE OF THE YOUNGEST EXECUTIVE CHEFS EVERY HIRED ON THE ISLAND AND HAS A 15 PLUS YEAR FOLLOWING OF FOLKS THAT HAVE ENJOYED HIS CUISINE AT THIS LONG STANDING GO TO  INSTITUTION.  HIS FORMER HAUNT HAS MOVED IN ANOTHER DIRECTION WHICH HAS BEEN HUGE NEWS FOR THE NANTUCKET FOODIE CROWD.  RUSSELL HAS BEEN BROUGHT ON TO CONTINUE THE "TASTE" WAY OF DOING FOOD BUT HE WILL ALSO BE OFFERING HIS LEGENDARY FARE IN PRIVATE HOMES WHERE WINE PAIRINGS CAN BE ENJOYED FROM HIS CLIENTS PRIVATE CELLARS.

THANK YOU FOR LETTING ME SHARE THIS EXCITING NEWS

CHEERS!

KIMBERLY

----------


## amyb

That's a nice score, Kimberly. You should be looking forward to a banner season and I wish you only good things.

----------


## Reed

AMY,

THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS.  K

----------


## tim

Kimberly,

Sounds exciting!  Best of luck.

----------


## julianne

Congratulations, Kimberly---a great addition to your team. We've enjoyed 21 Federal and I'm sure many of their customers will become your clients.

----------

